# Car Selling Procedure?



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi--does anyone know what the procedure is for selling a Jalisco plated car to a private party or who can help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should both go to the 'recaudera', where you register cars, pay tickets, etc., with all of the vehicle documents. They will have the necessary forms for you to do the transaction. If you aren't fairly fluent in Spanish, take a translator.


----------

